# Hoyt rampage XT price?



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Rampage is $499 and XT is $599 


Just want to tell you, i have the rampage and i love it!! Awesome bow! But for the extra 100 bucks, the xt is super nice, but nothing wrong with the rampage either.


----------

